# We limited in 40 minutes



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

Launched at 7:00 and had to put put through the fog to get to our spot....We got there at 8. At 8:40 we limited and had 1 23 inch red....We picked up smaller trout then our limits yesterday....However most all trout around 18-20 with 1 23....We caught a 25 later in the day....We stopped counting in the afternoon at 50+ keeper trout....Bigger trout were hitting later in the day, a lot of fish were caught between 2-3 and were all over 20.......

I thought fishing was excellent last weekend, however this was sureal....

All fish caught on Norton Sand EEl jr, baffin magic 3/8 oz jig head....I bought 8 packages of these lures in a clearence for 90 cents a pack from Academy now there gone...If anyone sees them in an academy let me know...

Will post pics later...Going to read some posts then watch the TV....


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Our academys here have a bunch of colors for .88 a bag. I may have to get back by there tomorrow. Who knows what Santa will bring!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Manage that hole like a fine big buck ranch, Jeff and you'll catch a record one day. 

Nice going!


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*What bay were you in?*

peace?


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

GetEmGot said:


> Launched at 7:00 and had to put put through the fog to get to our spot....We got there at 8. At 8:40 we limited and had 1 23 inch red....We picked up smaller trout then our limits yesterday....However most all trout around 18-20 with 1 23....We caught a 25 later in the day....We stopped counting in the afternoon at 50+ keeper trout....Bigger trout were hitting later in the day, a lot of fish were caught between 2-3 and were all over 20.......
> 
> I thought fishing was excellent last weekend, however this was sureal....
> 
> ...


What bay system? Good catch!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

if you know that fish like warm water and deep in winter look for deep water and discharge of hot water from a refinery area or so. new 146 bridge heading toward downtown has the deep water and all the refinery and chemical plants who warm up the water , one way or another . there is no live bait in the area so use lure and don't eat the fish &#8230; lol I mean it


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

The water acording to my GPS was 65 degrees yesterday afternoon in West Bay.


----------



## Ultrastealth (Jun 16, 2006)

MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ said:


> peace?


Same question, what bay?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

boashna said:


> if you know that fish like warm water and deep in winter look for deep water and discharge of hot water from a refinery area or so. new 146 bridge heading toward downtown has the deep water and all the refinery and chemical plants who warm up the water , one way or another . there is no live bait in the area so use lure and don't eat the fish &#8230; lol I mean it


Ah very good way to throw people off that Greens cut hot spot or the shallows that warm fast in Jones! 2 funny!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

GetEmGot said:


> Launched at 7:00 and had to put put through the fog to get to our spot....We got there at 8. At 8:40 we limited and had 1 23 inch red....We picked up smaller trout then our limits yesterday....However most all trout around 18-20 with 1 23....We caught a 25 later in the day....We stopped counting in the afternoon at 50+ keeper trout....Bigger trout were hitting later in the day, a lot of fish were caught between 2-3 and were all over 20.......
> 
> I thought fishing was excellent last weekend, however this was sureal....
> 
> ...


There ain't no limit on Sand Trout....LOL









Good Report.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

well i guess we got to a point where some "fishing reports" wont even include a bay system, not to even mention a general vacinity of location.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sorry*

Sorry, I was in Trinity bay system...I think the patterns or more important then the location but that is just me...Water temperature/Salinity and structure mean a lot.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

right as does getting out and finding them. Good job! Patterns are key. every year they go to the same places with in a few weeks of previous years.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

thanks for the bay system just for mental pic nice!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good report, loads of details, transistion patterns. Heck I just wish I could fish more with the holidays approaching. Trinity but could have been a numbers of places or bays, thanks for the report.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Here is some pics*

Here are some of the pics I got!!!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Great Trip ..come See Me At The Store..


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

nice catch!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice catch guys. 

Spout there are no fish in Trinity. Only in the marsh.lol 

GetEmGot nice report.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*



Melon said:


> Nice catch guys.
> 
> Spout there are no fish in Trinity. Only in the marsh.lol
> 
> GetEmGot nice report.


I caught em in your backyard!


----------



## F.A.T. (May 21, 2004)

Killer eport, **** i need to get out more.
Keep it up.
SEE YA!


----------



## hallpass (Feb 18, 2006)

*launch*

Have never fished Trinity, what ramp is that in the pic, looks really nice?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

what pattern????????


----------



## RUNNER (Aug 12, 2005)

FORT ANAHAUC PARK is the launch in the background


----------

